# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Show en el aire libre en mayo

## Berni

Hola compañeros!!
Tenemos ya confirmada fecha por principios de mayo un espectaculo de un restaurante (se hará al aire libre). 
Tengo un par de dudas a resolver.. a ver si me las podeis aclarar.

- Al ser por parte el cliente que nos contrata el propio local. Quien de vosotros hace los mismos juegos ya sean en comuniones, aniversarios, etc? O cambiais de repertorio? Es decir por ejemplo si haceis el coloring book en cumples, lo hariais en un evento donde el restaurante os contrata o cambiariais el repertorio por si luego os surjen mas contrataciones privadas? Y asi no repetir ya lo que han visto. Ojo!! He puesto coloring book.. pero hubiera podido poner multiplicacion de botellas, el conejo pasa pasa o jarra de leche. Ya sé que el coloring book es super famoso.

- Se ha acordado llevar el equipo de sonido (micros, musica, etc). Todo lo relacionado con esto el propio artista, es decir nosotros. El me ha comentado que tienen altavoces y que los podia utilizar y demas cosas que tienen. Luego cuando le he dicho que nosotros utilizamos dos microfonos de diadema, musica desde mobil me ha dicho mejor utilizais vuestro propio equipo asi no dan problemas. Me parece perfecto!a Al ser al aire libre los altavoces que tenemos son dos. Mayoritariamente no llevamos a tecnico de sonido aunque hay posibilidad de mesa de mezcla. Al ser dos no podemos estar tan pendientes de la mesa de mezclas.. o si??
Con micros, altavoces y musica va bien sin equalizar (tampoco me entero demasiado del tema). Se por todo lo que he leido en este foro y alguna cosa más.

- Publicidad a la hora de hacer el show. Nosotros llevamos un banner publicitario diciendo quienes somos, la web, numero de telefono, etc. Al terminar el espectaculo o antes depdende de cada evento solemos repartir tarjetas de visita o flyers. Tambien hacemos algunos gags para que nos contraten dentro del propio espectaculo.
La pregunta es pondriais el banner y repartir tarjetas?  

- Si el contratante del restaurante te ha dicho te invita a cenar. Que haces? 

- Tiempo de ir alli a montar. Es preferible que todo el mundo te vea montar? Ya se hará en mayo hara calor.. sera en terraza.. los niños imagino estaran comiendo con sus padres, madres, etc. Te pueden venir a "molestar" o a hacer perder mas tiempo del que necesitas aun que para ti es valioso. Pruebas de sonido, y todo este en orden.
Al ser por la tarde (dejariais alli el material todo montado, aunque luego pongais con cinta alrededor para que no pase ninguno dentro). Aunque esto siempre he pensado incita mas a entrar. Asi antes del show poder relajarte, pensar si esta todo ok, etc.

Bueno creo eso es todo, no sé si me dejo algo o no, seguro que si pero bueno. Ya he dicho mucho por aquí, jajaja, os cansareis de leer. Espero me ayudeis a esas pequeñas dudas y opineis sobre que hariais en cada caso. 

Muchas gracias, un saludo y mucha magia!!!!

----------


## mayico

Te cuento lo que yo hago.
Llevo mi equipo, si falla es culpa mía, no del local, si falla el show se ve afectado, y prefiero que sea culpa mía, que de otro.

Lo de cenar, es cuestión de gustos, si es lejos de casa, si acepto la dieta, si es en mi ciudad, no, pues no quiero mas que el trato de contratados y contratado. Pues de amiguísimos se verá afectado el caché.

Si es fiesta infantil o familiar, tengo un show, si es para adultos solamente, tengo otro.

Da igual el tipo de evento particular, el show es el show.

Lógicamente, es recomendable no hacer tu repertorio completo, pues si te contrata otra vez...

Tu no mires por el dueño sino por el público, si el público es otro, repito el show sin problema.
Suelo montar sin que me vea nadie, monto antes, me voy a comer y luego vuelvo.

Respecto al técnico de sonido, si voy con mi compañero, no es necesario técnico, pues el show está montado para ir llevándolo nosotros mismos, si voy solo, si es necesario.

----------


## Berni

Vivo en una isla. El recorrido máximo en coche loas lejos puede llegar a hora o hora y media. Esta a 30min en coche.. Mas volver 30min más. 

Respecto sobre dejar montado antes y luego irnos a comer en otro sitio al aire libre sin que nadie lo vigile no es muy arriesgado??  Habrá uns mesa de mezclas, dos altavoces, dos cajas de magia con material, y ya todo montado. 
Como de podría hacer dejarlo todo montado ir a comer y que cuando vuelvas todo este en su sitio. 
Muchas gracias por responder.

----------


## Berni

Vivo en una isla. El recorrido máximo en coche loas lejos puede llegar a hora o hora y media. Esta a 30min en coche.. Mas volver 30min más. 

Respecto sobre dejar montado antes y luego irnos a comer en otro sitio al aire libre sin que nadie lo vigile no es muy arriesgado??  Habrá uns mesa de mezclas, dos altavoces, dos cajas de magia con material, y ya todo montado. 
Como de podría hacer dejarlo todo montado ir a comer y que cuando vuelvas todo este en su sitio. 
Muchas gracias por responder.

----------


## mayico

Jaja, hombre te robarán seguro, pero vaya, si dices que te contrata el dueño del restaurante, creí que cuando decías "al aire libre" sería en la terraza del restaurante, no en medio de una plaza o en la playa :P

Mi ciudad quizá sea mas pequeña que tu isla, pero igualmente yo, no comería. Vamos, no quiere decir que sea lo correcto.

----------


## mayico

Jaja, hombre te robarán seguro, pero vaya, si dices que te contrata el dueño del restaurante, creí que cuando decías "al aire libre" sería en la terraza del restaurante, no en medio de una plaza o en la playa :P

Mi ciudad quizá sea mas pequeña que tu isla, pero igualmente yo, no comería. Vamos, no quiere decir que sea lo correcto.

----------


## Berni

Si. Es al aire libre donde puede pasar cualquiera. 
Ayer hicimos un espectaculo. Luego nos invitaron a comer, nosotros dijimos que no hacía falta.. Habia largo recorrido para llegar y al final me dio un plato con postre para cada uno.

----------


## mayico

Pues bien aceptada la comida. Pero actúas para toda una plaza contratado por un bar?

----------


## Berni

En principio sería menu y luego por ls tarde el espectáculo. Exactamente no es una plaza. El sitio es estilo cuadrado y zona peatonal (complicado de describir el sitio). Es decir que no pasan coches por allí. Si, estamos contratados por el bar.. Al ser al aire libre en frente de su bar imagino que se podrán sumar mss gente aunque no haya pagado por comer. El bar imagino ya lo debe saber. Me comento el año pasado fueron unos payasos y fue bien de esta manera.

----------


## mayico

Pues ánimo entonces jeje no se si se te puede ayudar en algo mas jeje

----------


## magochile

Mucha suerte, yo no tengo tanta experiencia, pero como consejo algo que me ha resultado bien es comenzar con una aparición con fuego, ya sea pañuelo, mazo de cartas, etc.
El efecto que da el "Papel F" siempre impacta a la gente y es aconsejable comenzar con impacto, seguro todo saldrá genial, cuida tus equipos, no los dejes solos por ir a comer.

----------


## Berni

Vaya, me estas ayudando mucho!!!!  Muchas gracias! 
La única duda que me queda es el tema de publicidad, tarjetas. Las tarjetas en terminar el show repartimos.. Nos encontramos que los niños acaban rompiendo tarjetas, las doblan, las tiran, se las olvidan.. Mejor dárselas a los padres?  Y si en el show todos son niños?  Y los padres vienen a buscarlos mas tarde. 
Me he encontrado que luego de dar tarjetas viene una niña y me dice te quiero para mi comunión.. Te llamaré.. En este caso si que funciona, luego el padre o madre ya decidirá. Pero la mayoría no les dan importancia. También las hacemos aparecer mágicamente porque asi piensen es mágica y le den mas valor. Volviendo al tema de aqui daríais tarjetas en este caso al público que te mira o da mala imagen? Gracias!!

----------


## Berni

Mago chile ya tengo una presentación para el inicio. No obstante es muy buena idea. Papel flash tengo y no lo utilizo.. Tendré que pensar en hacer aparecer algún objeto que tenga sentido dentro del show. El fuego suele estar al terminar en los últimos juegos, dan muy buen resultado.

----------


## mayico

Las targetas tienen un tlf y redes sociales, por tanto automaticamente son tarjetas para dar a los padres, que son los que contratan, y suelen guardarlas mas que los niños.
Hay quien opina que solo se les da a quien te la pide, peeeero, ahí se puede debatir, pues hay quien no te la pide porque aún le queda mucho para la fiesta de su peque, pero si se la das y la guarda, despues puede pensar en ti y llamarte.
Los niños sin tarjeta y listo.

----------


## Berni

Te haré caso!!!  Muchas gracias

----------

